
Intel Is Said to Be in Talks to Acquire Chipmaker Altera - luu
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-27/intel-is-said-to-be-in-talks-to-acquire-chipmaker-altera
======
ZenoArrow
This would be big news, only in the sense that it'd make it more likely to be
able to have FPGAs on the latest silicon process node.

